# Considering Getting a Precision Matthews PM1127VF LB



## Wizard (Nov 16, 2014)

I currently have a LMS 8.5 X 20 Lathe and am considering getting a Precision Matthews PM1127VF LB primarily due to dual power feed features and sturdiness. Any thoughts?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 16, 2014)

I considered this lathe, but my requirements of no gear changes for feed/threading changes kinda nixed that. If your requirements are mostly turning with the occasional threading this lathe will do just fine. It's got some of the 'big boy' features but it is still small enough to go into smaller shops/garages and handled by one person. Overall a very nice lathe IMO.


----------



## AR1911 (Nov 16, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> I considered this lathe, but my requirements of no gear changes for feed/threading changes kinda nixed that.



Same here. It's not real obvious that it's a change gear lathe, but it is. Once you've run a QC lathe, change gears are a deal-killer.


----------



## gheumann (Nov 16, 2014)

I got by on the 1127VF alone for the last 4 years. (I just recently inherited my Dad's Sharp 1118H, which is amazing, but that's in an entirely different league.) A great deal of threading can be done with taps and dies. If your requirements include frequent threading that can't be reasonably done that way - then yes, you should consider a  lathe with a quick change gear box. Otherwise, the PM1127VF is a HUGE amount of lathe for the money - mine has paid for itself many, many times over and I've used it nearly every day. I recommend it and Matt @ Quality Machine Tools is a stand-up guy. 

/Greg
http://www.blowsmeaway.com


----------



## GA Gyro (Nov 16, 2014)

Generally speaking...

One gets a LOT of bang for the buck with PM machine tools from QMT... specifically in the hobby and light commercial/light industrial sizes... 
And as noted; dealing with Matt is easy compared to others.

The only drawback to the 1127LB for me would be the gear changes...

I opted for a 1340GT... however that is is a whole different class.


----------

